# My first midi composition



## Niah (Oct 24, 2004)

So here it is, my first midi composition...

www.geocities.com/idontknowmyselfverywell/untitled_.mp3

What you thinks guys? Should I continue or should I quit music forever?


Please tell me what I'm doing wrong and how should I improve, feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 24, 2004)

Niah - it says that the page is unavailable for viewing! :(


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 24, 2004)

Same thing here...


----------



## Niah (Oct 24, 2004)

I've put in another server as an alternative, but i'm warning you, it is really slow so bare with me =)

here it goes:

http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0237326202/untitled_.mp3

I hope this works...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 24, 2004)

Your first? Sounds great for a first attempt! Nice.

The beginning was cool because it sets up the ambience and emotional climate for the piece. After a few minutes of that though it may need a little more dynamic diversity - some crescendos using timpani, bass drum rolls, cymbals, as well as more written brass and violins - to break up the piece into interesting segments emotionally. Perhaps some extra work with CC11 might help the strings sound more realistic - I would suggest you consider writing them out and to focus CC11 on each string part.

A great first attempt. Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## Niah (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks a bunch fred for the encourging words 

As for the expression CC11 I totally agree, and it's something that I'm still working on it. 
I also wanted to add other sections of the orchestra, but strings is all I have at the moment and some perc freebies. The piece should have been shorter but I guess I just got carried away hehehe.

Thank you for the tips.


----------



## lux (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Niah,

Thats a good attempt, indeed.

The first minute of the composition makes really sense to me. Good athmosphere and sounds choice.

...after that you shoud change something imho. The strings sound always and thats not realistic, too many lines together playing full chords. 

You could try defining more the theme (let the themes come out clearly) and the harmony and then use different orchestration, i.e. using strings as pedal or rithmic accompainement or counterpoint and let other instruments (woods and brass) manage the harmony and the melody.

My opinion, of course 

Keep working and posting  

Luca


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 25, 2004)

You definetly have to continue composing Niah ! This song even though it has it's weaknesses shows the foundation of something big unfolding and i wish you the best Midi future .

The composition has a very strange sonority overally , i like it up to 1:20 to be honest -> after that there are too many parallel movements in the notes for my taste ( 4ths , 5ths ) and it creates a weaker sound . 

Generally a simple theory principle is that every chord must have it's 3rd note because it has the strongest color and defines the chord. 

I think another instrument kicking in instead of one of the string lines would make the sound a bit more interesting (the top line maybe, flute instead or something ) . 

and....if you put a wind sample playing together with the song it will give a good feel, the song provokes wind 

Ouf , enough talk from me ! ( Again )

Great start Niah , keep it up, keep it up and keep us informed !


----------



## Niah (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you both for the kind words =)

I wanted to add woodwinds, but I don't have a complete orchestra set yet...

I agree with you Theo, I mean after 1:20 I just basicly lost control of my composition. I did a lot of quantize too much maybe and that killed the original feel of that particular part...

Well, live and learn.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 25, 2004)

It won't download... I get a file doesn't exist-error... :cry:


----------



## Niah (Oct 25, 2004)

Have you tried this one?

http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0237326202/untitled_.mp3


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 25, 2004)

Niah, I really love this... this sounds very sweet. Most has already been said but I think it's great for a first mock-up... :wink: good job!

Which libraries did ya use?

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Niah (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you Sid. 

Libraries: 

Sonic Implants Strings
Atmosphere
Quantum Leap Rare Instruments
Sam Project Freebies

I hope I'm not missing anything...


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 25, 2004)

None of the links work here. :(


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 25, 2004)

Very sweet piece, nice mood, nicely rendered. Keep it up.
I really like the SISS strings.
J


----------



## Niah (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you Dr. Quest.

Herman, how could I send it you? e-mail? I have don't msn...


----------

